# Cool Breeze Scarf Knitting Pattern



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

This knitting scarf is just great for all of you who want to learn a simply lace knitting, great for all beginners too!
BONUS: if you purchase this pattern today Sunday 17, you can claim ONE free pattern from your choice from my etsy or raverly shop, just contact me after your purchase and let me know what pattern you want!

Craft: Knitting
Yarn Weight: Sport or DK weight yarn
Needle Size: US 6 - 4mm straight knitting needles
Yardage: 550 yards

To see more pictures and go to pattern click here please
https://www.etsy.com/listing/279836606/knitting-pattern-scarf-cool-breeze-scarf?ref=related-3
Price: $6.50

I offer full time assistant so if you have any question or need additonal help with my patterns, please do not hesitate to contact me

If you want to save money buying patterns packages discount, please check here:
http://www.etsy.com/shop/LiliaCraftParty?section_id=15914980&ref=shopsection_leftnav_7

Happy Knitting!
Lilia/Liliacraftparty


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Very pretty!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Ok, please just stop. This is not a chit chat section and not a section for negative comments. There are no other links permitted in this section besides links to the designer's pattern. This is why comments were deleted. Kindly read the rules. This is a snark free section. If you don't like a pattern just close the window. Simple as that. 

This is a section for designer's to post their patterns. ALL patterns are derived from various stitch patterns. A simple garter stitch scarf is nothing more than knits and purls. A hat is nothing more than a basic pattern with variations. This scarf pattern is made up of a particular stitch pattern just like every other pattern out there.

Please feel free to PM me if you have any additional questions.

~ moderator


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

Lovely pattern! I really admire the designers on KP, not sure I am skilled enough to make my own patterns yet. Maybe someday?


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful, thank you


----------



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

StellasKnits said:


> Ok, please just stop. This is not a chit chat section and not a section for negative comments. There are no other links permitted in this section besides links to the designer's pattern. This is why comments were deleted. Kindly read the rules. This is a snark free section. If you don't like a pattern just close the window. Simple as that.
> 
> This is a section for designer's to post their patterns. ALL patterns are derived from various stitch patterns. A simple garter stitch scarf is nothing more than knits and purls. A hat is nothing more than a basic pattern with variations. This scarf pattern is made up of a particular stitch pattern just like every other pattern out there.
> 
> ...


Hi dear Stella, thank you to post this message, as I think that each comment help the designer to improve I agree with you that sometimes and lately there is a group of members that are making very sad, nasty and uncomfortable comments, many people will go away from this, as me that I think I will take a break, I enjoy so much this forum but in a couple of times, these few members made feel real bad, I sent a message to admin last month saying all this, is so sad that people go away from this lovely knitting forum 
Anyway do not worry, I will be back soon, is just a little break, Thank you so much!
Lilia


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

liliacraftparty said:


> Hi dear Stella, thank you to post this message, as I think that each comment help the designer to improve I agree with you that sometimes and lately there is a group of members that are making very sad, nasty and uncomfortable comments, many people will go away from this, as me that I think I will take a break, I enjoy so much this forum but in a couple of times, these few members made feel real bad, I sent a message to admin last month saying all this, is so sad that people go away from this lovely knitting forum
> Anyway do not worry, I will be back soon, is just a little break, Thank you so much!
> Lilia


I'm very sorry to hear this. You're such an upbeat person who never says a bad word to anyone as far as I can see, & I wish you hadn't been treated badly.

I suspect whoever made you feel that way are the same people who do it to others on this forum. Nothing better to do than ruin other people's days.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

liliacraftparty said:


> Hi dear Stella, thank you to post this message, as I think that each comment help the designer to improve I agree with you that sometimes and lately there is a group of members that are making very sad, nasty and uncomfortable comments, many people will go away from this, as me that I think I will take a break, I enjoy so much this forum but in a couple of times, these few members made feel real bad, I sent a message to admin last month saying all this, is so sad that people go away from this lovely knitting forum
> Anyway do not worry, I will be back soon, is just a little break, Thank you so much!
> Lilia


I understand. I hope you come back soon and post your lovely patterns for everyone to see!


----------

